# I had the honour of interviewing this hero



## michaelmaltby (Nov 14, 2016)

Peter Shawn Taylor: Is Canada ready for our next PoW?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Nov 15, 2016)

man, I am impressed....


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 15, 2016)

Incredible!!!!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 15, 2016)

He was really grounded ..... I interviewed him when 2 Canadian observers on the Viet Nam IJC force were kidnapped briefly by the Viet Kong and I remembered that Andy had been held by the communists so I turned to him for insight .... a typical Canadian warrior he was ... no hyperbole, sense of humor .... he revealed (not on air) that he and other prisoners used to masturbate to drive their guards crazy .... I was amazed. Now I know better

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

